# I screwed up jerky



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that's so stupid. When I made jerky last year, DH complained, because although it was good, he said it wasn't salty enough. So this time, I made sure I put more salt on it, and its horrible. It tastes like it's been floating in the great salt lake for a month. where is the happy medium?

Somebody got a good jerky recipe?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I use no salt, just marinate it in soy sauce. Comes out perfect.

Maybe you could soak it in water for awhile and re dry it?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Sorry your jerky didn't come out right.

I have been using this recipe for years and everyone loves it!

*Teriyaki Beef Jerky*

3 pounds lean beef
Â¾ cup soy sauce
Â¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
Â¼ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 clove garlic, crushed
Â½ teaspoon cracked pepper (Black)
Â¼ teaspoon liquid smoke


Cut beef into strips Â½-inch thick. Combine marinade ingredients in saucepan. Heat until mixture is well blended. Place beef strips in a large glass-baking dish (10x13). Add marinade, cover and refrigerate overnight. Drain beef strips. Dry in an electric dehydrator until pliable. Store in an airtight container.

*For crisp jerky, cut across the grain
*For chewy jerky, cut with the grain


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you make jerky in the oven? 

Ps. My brother uses soysauce for a marinade. No salt.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

The oven is where I started dehydrating. Set the oven to its lowest setting around 170 for most ovens. Then put something in the door opening so it stays cracked open for air. I would just check it every so often and turn the food if needed. 
Have seen some use tooth picks or something like that to hang the meat strips between the rods of the racks to dry. 
Jerky was done is a night most the time in the spring.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Organic Soy, Organic Wochestershire, Organic liquid smoke.
Onion powder, Garlic powder, fresh cracked pepper couple cloves of minced garlic.
Throw it in a zip top bag, and marinade for 24 hours. Turning and squishing 4-5 times in the 24 hours.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I will try the teriyaki recipe next time, except minus the liquid smoke. If its a chemical, I can't and don't put it in our food if I can help it. Not even really sure what liquid smoke is made of. Is there an alternative for flavor purposes, or is simply omitting fine?


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

Personally, if I dont use a cure (sodium nitrite) I store jerky in the frig or freezer. I also follow these guidelines:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/jerky_and_food_safety/index.asp


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Just rinse that batch off and put it back in the dryer until it is dry.

I simply sprinkle as much salt as I would put on a piece of steak I was about to put into my mouth for dinner.

As the meat shrinks, the salt will get concentrated, so it will be slightly more salty.

Tell the Hubs that the commercial jerky makers put on tons of salt to hide the fact that the meat is substandard and he should learn to eat his jerky like it is meat and not a salt block. If all he wants is salt, you can soak a sponge in salt water and he can suck on that. You'd save a lot of money that way. (Hey, that works for people who are only after the butter when they eat lobster)


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I read that liquid smoke is just that, natural smoke. I never use the stuff, though. My dh doesn't want the smoke flavored jerky.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As a former expert at making jerky, I'd say that the previous desired salt taste may have come from sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate in a prepared mix rather than ordinary salt, and definitely not table salt. Liquid smoke, soy sauce, and mesquite flavoring would also have lended a salty taste. There is some salt in cure mixes but not regular salt. Morton's has a curing salt which can be found in most supermarkets. Nothing that you can do to make your present mess more appetizing unless it's mostly on the surface. Tell him that you made salt-cured meat as an example of what some of our ancestors ate daily while at sea many months! 

Martin


----------

